# This is a weird question... but...



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

... I'm going to California to visit my fiance this Halloween. One of the betta fish (as long as he says he can still take care of one) I actually want to _give_ to him. Sort of half a late 3-year-anniversary gift. Anyway...

I've searched around my airline's website and I didn't exactly find much on it...

Basically, I want to take a betta fish on the plane with me.

I have sort of a plan... take the fish in a bottle that's the maximum... uh... ounces of liquid I can take. If they let me go through with it, I run through security (not literally, lol) and go buy a water bottle at the store thing they have there. I've got a tiny bottle of water conditioner... use that for the water bottle's water, go to the bathroom so no one looks at me weid when I stick him in the bigger bottle (as long as the temp is about the same), and yay from there.

If they don't let him go through... not with water... I try to literally run through security as fast as I can, holding him in a damp paper towel, quickly buy a new water bottle and put conditioner in and stick him in so he doesn't die. D:


I'm going to call the airline and ask, but...

Here's my weird question.

Has anyone traveled with their betta like this before? I managed to do checked baggage with Northern Lights, she made it fine. (Only an hour flight.) This being from FL to CA... it's a much longer flight and I'd rather know how badly the betta's getting thrown around, 'cause it'd be me holding him. :V
And do you think I can pull this off? >>

Edit: I don't fly there until the 27th of October. I don't want him to sit in the cold checked baggage... but then again, I don't know how cold it gets where he is in Cali. (Near Los A)


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Well I live pretty close to LA and I've got to tell you - it doesn't really get cold at all. The problem would be the temp of the baggage when its in flight since the air. Also the paper towel thing seems potentially like a really really bad idea. Who knows how far the nearest bathroom is from the check point and I can't imagine them just letting you take a fish in a paper towel across. 

Why don't you just overnight him into LA?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know about American airlines, but in Canada you can have one Liter total of liquids (1000mL). BUT no more than 100mL per item.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Which is why I didn't want to do baggage... I fly a lot, and I remember it being -16' F in the air when the ground was 36' F. Sure it was December, but...
The paper towel thing was hopefully more of a really sour joke.... Long time ago, betta fish used to be shipped to pet stores directly from Thailand, and they'd all be wrapped in wet newspaper. Still alive... but of course that's been changed as it's really inhumane. Sure the paper towel thing is inhumane, but I figured it's better to do that for 5 minutes at most than the days the bettas suffered from Thailand to USA stores. : x

I know my airport very well... It's a small airport. Only four gates. Right after security, there's a store that sells stuff, water bottles included.
I ask for a bottle that hasn't been refrigerated yet (done that before), buy it, put conditioner in, and dump him in. 

Once I get him through security at me home airport, I won't have to go through anyone else as far as having him.

Overnighting him to Cali... was an idea, but I'm honestly seriously short on cash. Sure I've got about a month and a half to get money for it... mostly I need to get bills paid than anything, though.
Basically I'm saying that I'm being cheap about it.

As a note, I can't see how they'd make me dump out his water and carry him through with me. I'll look crazy if they do let me... I won't care, but blah... it's so horrible to.

Seeing as it's a small airport, I might just ask them to test the water to make sure it's water, and see how it goes from there?

And yeah, as I said... get the largest amound of liquid I can carry, see if that'll work.... I think it's 6 oz. Possibly about the same amount as Canada?


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 1, 2011)

Airlines that take pets will have temp controlled areas for them, but you may be able to get him on. Check first, of course. If you get to security and they say no, you will not be able to sneak him through. They will take him from you.

I don't know what it is now, but the most liquid allowed as carry-on has been 2oz (1/4 cup.)


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh right, 2 oz. I never felt the need to carry liquid-anything with me on the plane, so I wouldn't be up to date with that.

I planned to call them tomorrow (as they're closed right now), so I can get something on my ticket saying I'm traveling with a pet, or... whatever they plan to do.

Never planned to sneak him on for the risk of exactly that, him getting taken away.

Edit: ... Definitely bringing water conditioner with me, if 2 oz. is the max. That's so little....


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

lets just say it was 90 deg's today here in LA .. tomorrows weather says it will be 95 .. 

basically the time period between mid-august till early-november is what us so cali peeps call indian summer .. it's the summer after summer .. that's 3x as hot as summer .. and usually doesn't start to cool off till november .. it's also what we consider is fire season .. because it's extra hot and dry .. so i would be more worried that if you decided to mail ur betta .. he'll be in super hot conditions .. 

and you can bring 3oz not 2oz

the problem with the 3oz of liquid rule is per container .. and your liquid containers all have to fit in a 1g plastic bag .. and that bag it has to go through the xray .. 

here is the tsa link for liquids
http://www.tsa.gov/311/

here is the tsa link for prohibited items
http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/permitted-prohibited-items.shtm

no where on there does it say you can't bring a live fish .. 

BUT .. i would still call and ask .. since department of fish and wildlife will have their own regulations on what can be brought into what state .. for example .. it's illegal to bring ferrets into california are they are not allowed to be pets .. so .. you'll defiantly have to find out about those kind of regulations as well .. 

i mean you don't want to get the OK from ur airline .. then get the OK at your airport security in florida .. just to be stopped by customs here in LA .. granted most domestic flights don't get checked by customs .. but it could happen .. and i'd hate to think that after all those travels he gets taken away =( .. that would be too sad ..


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Mistress. That really helps a lot.

I didn't think about the whole "can't bring this animal here" deal. Mostly because I didn't think it'd apply to fish, much less the fighters. I suppose it's possible, but I'll check anyway.

As much as I've travelled in this year alone, I doubt I'd get stopped by customs. But then again... I've also never travelled to any state further west than Illinois. (Or is Mississippi further west?... In any case...)


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh also be careful of the magnetic strips(like at store exits) and such. I was told(not sure if it is true or not) that the magnetic can give fish concussions. I practice better safe than sorry on that. I am not sure if it does or not but I find it best to be safe.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Mind if I ask why this certain Betta? Would it be easier to just keep him, and buy a new one for you fiance while in Cali?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Amphibianite said:


> Oh also be careful of the magnetic strips(like at store exits) and such. I was told(not sure if it is true or not) that the magnetic can give fish concussions. I practice better safe than sorry on that. I am not sure if it does or not but I find it best to be safe.


Never heard of that either... though I think I can understand that, if it is true. I'll research that thoroughly.



Pitluvs said:


> Mind if I ask why this certain Betta? Would it be easier to just keep him, and buy a new one for you fiance while in Cali?


It'd help me downsize as far as my tanks go here at home. I'm going into the US Air Force on January 2nd. I don't want to bother my granparents about it more (who will be caring for my fish and turtle while I'm gone), and to lessen the load on them and my conscience(sp?), I'm hoping to give one of the males to my fiance.


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 1, 2011)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Thanks Mistress. That really helps a lot.
> 
> I didn't think about the whole "can't bring this animal here" deal. Mostly because I didn't think it'd apply to fish, much less the fighters. I suppose it's possible, but I'll check anyway.
> 
> As much as I've travelled in this year alone, I doubt I'd get stopped by customs. But then again... I've also never travelled to any state further west than Illinois. (Or is Mississippi further west?... In any case...)


The laws banning animals are often to protect the environment, so it'd apply if the fish could be harmful if released (many people do this. )

However, since there is a transhipper in Cali, they aren't entirely forbidden. I don't know of any laws against them.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

About the laws banning certain animals:
Yeah, it's kind of like I can never release my Midland-Western Painted turtle around here because he's not native to FL. Not that I'd ever in my life want to release him 
In any case, I'll check just to be sure.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Thanks Mistress. That really helps a lot.
> 
> I didn't think about the whole "can't bring this animal here" deal. Mostly because I didn't think it'd apply to fish, much less the fighters. I suppose it's possible, but I'll check anyway.
> 
> As much as I've travelled in this year alone, I doubt I'd get stopped by customs. But then again... I've also never travelled to any state further west than Illinois. (Or is Mississippi further west?... In any case...)


^_^ the only reason i thought about it was because 2 weekends ago i was in a orange county (not la county) .. and when i was buying my goldfish .. they made me sign this form that basically said i will not bring this animal out side of state lines and i will not introduce it to natural environments because it could cause problems in the natural ecosystem .. and that this is a domesticated animal and can not be released into the wild .. 

it was the first time i encountered such regulations in regards to fish friends .. but it's always better safe then sorrie =D


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

One thing to remember.. you plan on buying water when you get through the check point.. but won't the water be cold? Since normally you buy it from a machine or a food place and it will be refridgerated. I'd bring an empty container stuffed in your carry on bag, either go in the bathroom or ask one of the food places in the food court to use the sink to put water in the lidded container, then use your conditioner. Plus, trying to get a fish through the little hole on top of a plastic water bottle may not be that easy...
Just my thoughts.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Mistress said:


> ^_^ the only reason i thought about it was because 2 weekends ago i was in a orange county (not la county) .. and when i was buying my goldfish .. they made me sign this form that basically said i will not bring this animal out side of state lines and i will not introduce it to natural environments because it could cause problems in the natural ecosystem .. and that this is a domesticated animal and can not be released into the wild ..
> 
> it was the first time i encountered such regulations in regards to fish friends .. but it's always better safe then sorrie =D


... And I thought goldfish were the most common fish-pets (aside from betta fish).... But I have heard of people releasing their goldfish... Which yeah, doesn't make people happy.



Myates said:


> One thing to remember.. you plan on buying water when you get through the check point.. but won't the water be cold? Since normally you buy it from a machine or a food place and it will be refridgerated. I'd bring an empty container stuffed in your carry on bag, either go in the bathroom or ask one of the food places in the food court to use the sink to put water in the lidded container, then use your conditioner. Plus, trying to get a fish through the little hole on top of a plastic water bottle may not be that easy...
> Just my thoughts.


I did bring a fish in a water bottle before. Granted, she's a female and they let me keep her in her water... and she was in checked baggage.

Yes, the water will be cold, but I planned to ask for any they hadn't refrigerated yet. They usually keep those in the room just by the 'fridge.... But for some reason I never thought of what you just suggested. I'd like to blame the insomnia I get when I'm on this site (usually at 2 am), but it's really me just not thinking. The bathrooms are located much closer, and yeah, since I do have the conditioner...  I'll just do that.... As long as I can take him on the plane, of course.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I still think it might be best to ship him. even priority since it gets to these areas on the better side of the expected dates. any way you choose though good luck c:


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks.
Honesly I'm caught between shipping and flying him. If I can fly with him, that'd be a favorite option of mine, as opposed to shipping. If I can't fly with him... he'll have to fly on his own. Though I imagine James would feel like he got the wrong piece of mail... he can't imagine people shipping live anything, much less fish. 
Though he doesn't specifically live in Los Angeles, it's the closest airport to him. I wonder about weather, and it seems to be pretty unpredictable these days.

Thanks for all the input, guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Osiris355 (Sep 3, 2011)

what about the water conditiner? how will you get that through the security? its a chemical so i dont thing they would. fyi i gazed through it cuz i woke up from a nap (long day) sorry if i mentioned something already mentioned.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Well where I am at the moment [30 minutes off of LAX] its annoyingly hot [92 degrees in the cooling down hours] and its going to be warm until mid November. Cali weather isn't so much a problem being cold as the chance that it might be too hot shipping in the summer actually. Where I actually live when not at my fiances house its 110 degrees in the summer... and it's only 1 hour off of LAX lol. I'm assuming thats the airport your landing in?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Osiris355 said:


> what about the water conditiner? how will you get that through the security? its a chemical so i dont thing they would. fyi i gazed through it cuz i woke up from a nap (long day) sorry if i mentioned something already mentioned.


I've gone through a couple of airport security points (both in another and in my airport) with water conditioner. The kind I have is a tiny bottle of only 1 fl. oz. As the contents are in their original container, there shouldn't be any fuss about it.



ForbiddenSecrets said:


> Well where I am at the moment [30 minutes off of LAX] its annoyingly hot [92 degrees in the cooling down hours] and its going to be warm until mid November. Cali weather isn't so much a problem being cold as the chance that it might be too hot shipping in the summer actually. Where I actually live when not at my fiances house its 110 degrees in the summer... and it's only 1 hour off of LAX lol. I'm assuming thats the airport your landing in?


Yeah, LAX is the closest airport to him, so I'll arrive there. His house is about an hour off LAX. Weather was mostly the reason I didn't want to do shipping... before it was because I didn't know how hot/cold it would be around Halloween, and then it was because another user said it would be too hot. I'd rather not open the box to a cooked fish.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

any area inland in the LA area is well over 100 deg .. LAX (is city of el segundo) is way cooler since it is very close to the coast so that's where u get the high 80's low 90's this time of year .. other then the cooler coast temps .. it's a sweltering dry heat near or over 100's everywhere else inland .. 

basically the more inland you go .. the hotter it gets ..

and at night .. it's still high 80's low 90's where i live .. so there's no worries about weather being too cold .. just too hot ..

a side note .. south cali doesn't really get extreme weather fluctuations like some other states do .. it'll never suddenly drop to 50's at night from 100's during the day .. nor will it drop from 100 degs one day to 70's the next .. even when it rain's it won't drop in temperature drastically .. it will just be hot and humid


----------

